# kmail und seine Einstellungen

## uhai

Weil ich mein .kde für korrupt hielt, habe ich es umbenannt und neu anlegen lassen. Nach dem Test (war's nicht.. korrupt meine ich) zurückbenannt.

Aber digikam und kmail fanden Ihre Einstellungen nicht mehr. Also habe ich KDEHOME angelegt. Digikam hat es geholfen. kmail bleibt doof.

Wie kann ich kmail denn über seine kmailrc & Co aufklären? Die dAteien wären ja da, er findet sie nur nicht...

uhai

----------

## uhai

keiner eine Idee?

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

nun, normalerweise reicht es die kmailrc in den Ordner ~/.kde/config/ reinzuzschieben und den kompletten Ordner ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail zu erhalten.

die kmailrc sind die einstellungen und der Ordner kmail sind die kompletten MAils.

----------

## uhai

 :Confused:  funzt aber nich...

Er erkennt meine Postfach-Ordner nicht. Die Konfigurationsdateien sind unter .kde3.5/share/apps/kmail alle vorhanden und $kdehome habe ich auf .kde3.5 gesetzt.

Was fehlt denn noch?

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> die kmailrc sind die einstellungen und der Ordner kmail sind die kompletten MAils.

 

Ich habe noch den Ordner ~/Mail in dem anscheinend alle Emails enthalten sind.

Der sollte aber durch das Verschieben von .kde nicht betroffen sein...

Was passiert, wenn du Kmail in der Konsole startest?

Tobi

----------

## uhai

Ich starte kmail in xfce aus der Konsole nach export $kdehome=/$HOME/.kde3.5

Eine Ausgabe gibt es in der Konsole nicht. auch ein 

```
strace kmail
```

 bringt keine Fehlermemldungen....

Es klappt einfach nicht.

uhai

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ich starte kmail in xfce aus der Konsole nach export $kdehome=/$HOME/.kde3.5

 

Nur zur vollständigen Klärung:

Dir ist bekannt, dass ~/.kde ein symlink ist auf ~/.kde3.5?

Wenn bei dir ~/.kde existiert hat und ein Symlink war (per default, hattest glaub ich vorher ein kde als DE, oder?) und du versuchst, die KDE-Einstellungen zu verschieben mit mv .kde .kde_bkp verschiebt das nur den Symlink, die Einstellungen liiegen immer noch unangetastet in .kde3.5. Beim neueinloggen wird der Symlink wieder erstellt - und alles ist beim Alten...

Also verschieb auch mal den .kde3.5-Ordner und kopier (nach Starten von kde/kmail) die mailrc und den MAIL-Ordner wieder zurück.

Falls alles nicht klappen sollte, kannst du immer noch deine Mails importieren.  Das geht ganz leicht und schnell übers KMail-Menü. Musst nur wissen wo deine alten (gesicherten) Mails liegen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## uhai

Da isses wieder, mein Problem...

kde verweigert den Start, deshalb habe ich versucht, die Konfiguration neu anlegen zu lassen durch umbennenen von .kde. -> hat nicht geklappt  :Sad: 

Und deshalb habe ich jetzt xfce am laufen....

uhai

----------

